# Lucky reptile thermo control pro 2



## lepard gecko (Oct 16, 2011)

If i wanted a daytime temperature of 30c and wanted a night time temperature of 28c would the thermostat timer do this or does the timed just turn the thermostat off.

Thanks.


----------



## lepard gecko (Oct 16, 2011)

bump.


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

set F1 to 30 (daytime temp)
F2 to 28 (nighttime temp)

F6 to 8 for a 8am start of daytime temp

F7 to 19 for a 7pm night time temp.

F12 is the time(clock) setting

F8 & F10 is socket two on hour
F9 & F11 is socket two off hour

You have 2 different timers for socket two

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## lepard gecko (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks i havnt got one yet but was just wondering if it had that feature i will be getting one soon.


----------

